# 2017 Giant TCR Advanced SL



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Didnt get any response in the "Bikes, Frames and Forks" forum, so re-posting here: 

2017 Giant TCR Advanced SL : Not seeing the "frame set" only , just complete bikes.

Has that choice been eliminated?

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-tcr-advanced-sl


----------

